# pistola de silicona



## pani_alex (Jul 27, 2007)

tengo un problema, ya van dos pistolas de silicina que compro y no es solo que se queman sino que revientan al poco tiempo de uso. 
Mi consulta es la siguiente si consigo un soldados de 10w o 15w y le reemplaso la resistencia s los que ya tengo va quedar bien o es mucho calor el que genera el soldador, esto claro si existe uno tan chico, existen?. se me ocurrio esta idea porque por mas barato que sea el soldador duran varios años, el que tengo ahora es el segundo que compro en 10 años o mas.
O si me sujieren que resistencia colocarle que se pueda conseguien en las casas de electronica?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 27, 2007)

Supongo que te refieres a un soldador de cola caliente.

El mio ya lleva varios años no me acuerdo y funciona perfectamente, pero en usos esporadicos.

Una solucion es meterle un termostato

Otra solucion seria hacerte un soporte de madera basculante de tal forma que al apoyar la pistola mediante un final de carrera desviara la tension a una resistencia o un dimmer.

La idea es que cuando no lo uses bajas la temperatura justo cuando el pegamento es pastoso, al levantar la pistola en pocos segundos se calienta a estado liquido. Como la pistola esta "tebia" se calienta rapidamente.

Para el regulador te sirve cualquiera para luces de tension de red o te lo fabricas, es muy sencillo, busca dimmer.
Tambien puedes colocar una bombilla en serie con el soldador, el final de carrera cortocircutaria dando toda la tension .


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 27, 2007)

la pistolita a la que me refiero es esa negra con gatillo naranja, no se si existe algun otro o alguna marca especifica que que ande mejor que otra. 
La primera ves que compre compre una que me salio un poco de dinero, la segunda como ya se me quemo al pedo la primera, busque la mas barata y definitivamente se quemo al pedo

no creo que se queme por por alta temperatura, el primero puede ser xq se carboniso la resistencia que tiene dentro que enrealidad es algo asi como una piedrita, peso el segundo estaba bien

eso del regulador me gusta, pero hay pequeños detalles, el dimer es un regulador de voltaje o parpadea como los soldadores viejos?

el tema es que si se me compro otra pistolita se que se me va a quemar porque hasta ahora no vi en ningun lugar a donde fue una respetable, todos son chinos y cada uno tiene menos pinta que el otro, asi que quiero hacer una resistencia que funciones bien o ponerle la de un soldador chiquito que no se si existe, si alguien me puede confirmar si hay soldador de 10 o 15 w.

lo ideal seria hacer in circuito chiquito que mida la temperatura y entre se vaya acercando a la optima vaya reduciendo el voltaje con la opcion de regular el la temp de corte


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bueno, me remito al inicio de  este post... si tu pistola se esta quemando es porque la potencia que se disipa  es mayor que al que psoporta le resitencia, un buen truco es bajar esa potencia.. pa regunta es simple...¿Como hacerlo facilmente? Puedes colocarle un diodo  en algun segmento del cble alimentacion, con eso parte del clico de la onda alterna se ve atenuada en tu pistola, esste metodo se usa para bajar la potencioa de cautines .. asisi tenes un cautin de 50W queda en 25W... espero esa claro


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 31, 2007)

bueno puesto que seria mas dificil adaptarke la resistencia de un soldador por el tamaño que tiene optare por tu solucion, lo malo es que tengo que comprar otra pistolita mas puesto que las dos que tengo se quemaron como dije.

gracias yamazaky1984


----------



## jona (Jul 31, 2007)

hola
aqui fue tratado el tema de colocarle un diodo a cargas resistivas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14968.html

saludos


----------



## inki (Abr 17, 2009)

hola estaba curioseando mi pistola de silicona y al  desarmala saltaron todas las partes y ahora no c como poner el resorte no se en que parte va alguien me podria ayudar.... porfissssssssssssss la uso mucho solo la queria limpiar  ayuda PORFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2009)

no muchachos, estan mal por el camino que van.

tengo muchas quemadas y arregladas.
encontre un modelo lindo que el soporte donde va la R . me permitia ponerle una R que me hice y me duro una buena temporada, pero la verdad es la siguiente:

son chinas baratas, si compran la de 3 dolares jodanse si se queman seguido, .....yo las compro y me jodo.
sino busquen en una casa profesional veran que las hay buenas de verdad , pero salen como 15 dolares (duele)  o mas .
uso el dolar como referencia , yo las pago en pesos, 


bajarle la temperatura es facil pero ese adhesivo si saben trabajar se debe usar bien caliente , el drama es si se la olvidan.
yo le puse un neon para ver que esta conectada, una tecla tipo de velador en el cable.
como dije me hice una R . especial que se la acomode y calentaba mucho mas y duro mas, .pero son chotas.

se queman facil
el cable es una merda, refinito
el gatillo se rompe facil
si les dura, se afloja lo de adelante y al apretar el gatillo se va todo para afuera.
chorrean si la dejan encendida.
con el tiempo (no mucho por que mueren jovenes) se filtra el adhesivo adentro y llega a los contactos de la R y la joroban antes.

en fin, son baratas, cuando vean que ya cumplio se la regalan a alguno y listo .

PD: si la usan no bien caliente NO pegan bien y ademas fuerzan el gatillo el cual se rompe facil.

siempre ratas los electronicos, busquen que hay buenas, pero duelen .....


----------



## nacho69 (Abr 17, 2009)

hola q tal yo tengo una q conpre ase 8 años y todavia funciona muy bien es china pero ase 8 años era de mejor calidad que las que se venden a hora, me e holvidado varias veses y a quedado  prendida toda la noche y no le a ocurrido nada, yo recomiendo no ser tan tacaño y que conpren una de marca registrada q no sea la de 2dolares(negra de gatillo naranga que se ronpe a sinple vista) fijense en las termminaciones de los plasticos, el grosor del cable, que sea de conposicion robusta.etc
p.d.Esta es mi humilde opiñon cada uno hace lo q le paresca mejor, desde ya saludos


----------

